# Pareja de Hecho applying and is it recognized in the UK?



## shengyi94 (Aug 12, 2015)

Hola

I am a Non-EU student in Valencia, I am planning to apply for Pareja de Hecho with my Spanish partner. How long do we have to live together in order to apply for it? (we live in Valencia) Do we need any other documents like bank statements, payslips or work contracts Both of us are students, we don´t have works now. 

We are actually planning to work in the UK after we graduate, does UK recognise Pareja de Hecho? How do I apply for residence card or having tarjeta comunitaria is ok for me to work in the UK?

Thanks

Sheng


----------



## Will5 (Jan 8, 2022)

Hi, i knw this post is really old, but i am just trying. I am in the same situation, about to get a pareja de hecho with my partner and i want to move to UK to work. did you succeded? how did your procedure go? can you please help if possible? Thanks


----------



## Crawford (Jan 23, 2011)

Don't know whether pareja de hecho is recognised in UK (probably not) but immaterial with regard moving to UK. You'll need a visa to live and work in UK


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

I imagine that Pareja de Hecho would be recognised in the UK as a Civil Union. But unless one of you is a British citizen it won't help with getting a visa to live and work there.


----------

